

The White Pill for Performance - dczx
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/metatropics/x/8220786

======
lingben
zero scientific evidence for any of the compounds as nootropics, if I'm wrong,
please post reputable double blind studies showing significant positive
results

~~~
mullingitover
Most of the items in their list have links to research. For example[1].

[1]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3899677](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3899677)

